# Stripping a rod



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I want to strip the butt section of a surf rod. WIll regular stripper work to remove the flexcoat? Is there any other suggestions to doing this? I also want to remove the reel seat and move it up. (making a longer butt) Do I need to cut the reel seat off or is there a way to get it off and move it forward? Thanks in advance. RYan


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey FS7...
Don't use stripper. The stripper may (probably will) effect or break-down the resin in the blank itself. Use a heat-gun to heat the components you want to remove. Be careful not to over heat the blank. The flexcoat will soften enough to cut and peel off. The reelseat may loosen if you heat it, just depends on what type of epoxy was used to set it. I would suggest a butt extension. That idea would be dictated by how much you want to move the seat up. Just a few inches???....yes go with an extension. Just fit an extra piece of blank into the butt of the rod, cut to fit the length, and epoxy it into place. The lip you will end up with at the end of the original butt end...build it up with the epoxy. place the blank on your lathe (it will have to turn to level out), but place the lathe on an angle (butt up). As the blank turns the epoxy will level tapering down. The stepper the angle the shorter the taper. This will give you a smoother surface to put the grip on. (no ridges or divits)
If the reel seat needs to be replaced, cut it (with a hacksaw blade...or a small miter saw) length wise in two or more places, heat the seat and it should "pop" off with a little help. Flat tip screw-driver works well. lol
Have fun.

tight lines


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hey ryan.

this is neil i think i bought a combo from you at teh vabeach pier...

paully is right. unless you really have to, just extend it. its easier. you will 99/100 have to dremel or somehow cut that reel seat off. its easier just to extend the but. heat and use a razor to cutt off stuff... but extending the butt is the easiest way to do it


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Thanks for the info...*

Appreciate it. Neil, I believe you have me confused with someone else as Ive never been to the VA Beach Pier. But Nice to meet you however....

THe butt extension sounds good. I think the reaso for the rebuild is I want it to match another inferno that I have. the one I had made for me was 12'6". The inferno I want changed is 13'. As far as moving the stuff. I already have another reel seat and hypolon. And I have the dork (cork) tape. I wanted to move the seat up to match the other Rod basically. I will need to get more flex coat. I thought it may also be a good way to get a little better at building one myself.
It was that or, sell it and have another made....I think I will do the work myself.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Ryan,

Get up with me one rainy weekend and we'll do it here.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Deal....*

I appreciate that. I dont have to much going on anytime in the near future, so it would be better if you tell me a good time to get up with you.

Can i get your number from your website? Or A PM?


----------

